
Showdown: MySQL 8 vs. PostgreSQL 10 - jayzalowitz
https://hackernoon.com/showdown-mysql-8-vs-postgresql-10-3fe23be5c19e?foolhn=true
======
hodgesrm
> [2] When I say Postgres is great for analytics, I mean it. In case you don’t
> know about TimescaleDB, it’s a wrapper on top of PostgreSQL that allows you
> to INSERT 1 million records per second, 100+ billion rows per server. Crazy
> stuff. No wonder why Amazon chose PostgreSQL as its base for Redshift.

Correction: Amazon chose ParAccel, which was a data warehouse forked from
PostgreSQL.

Many data warehouse products have followed this path due to licensing. MySQL
is GPLv2 which means you can't ship derivative works without releasing your
code. PostgreSQL has a permissive license similar to MIT/BSD. You can do
anything you want with the code. That's still a major consideration which the
article omitted.

